# Pounded the Flounder



## dipstick1980 (Mar 31, 2010)

Had a great time with a buddy of mine .Can't wait till next time.:thumbup:


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice haul....did you gig or catch them.


----------



## dipstick1980 (Mar 31, 2010)

Caught them from the beach.


----------



## tonyj815 (Mar 16, 2012)

dipstick1980 said:


> Caught them from the beach.


Damn dude! :thumbsup: That's a haul if I've ever seen one! Whatchya catch 'em on? P'cola beach? Soundside?


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

Great catch! What type of bait did you use?


----------



## dipstick1980 (Mar 31, 2010)

Got at Fort Morgan in Gulf shores. And on pink gulp. Swimming mullet.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you look at the water on the bay side and if so what did it look like. Clean or muddy. Would like to gig Morgan just a long drive to to find dirty water.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Forgot to add. That's a damn fine mess of flatties.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

We slayed em in the lagoon last week wading at west pass. Nice mess of fish!


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. Good luck with your next outing.


----------



## dipstick1980 (Mar 31, 2010)

Didnt get a chance to make it to the bay side . But good luck.


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

if you would like a tag along fisherman and sons let me know would love to get some flounder in the oven


----------

